# How good are flat bands?



## Tman NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a Barnett Diablo Slingshot and I have been thinking, when the tubes break should I upgrade to flat bands. Are flat bands better then tubes or is it a matter of personal preference?

Here is a pic of my slingshot, I think it's possible.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It's really a matter of trying out different types and seeing what you prefer the most. You certainly can tie flat bands to your daiblo.


----------



## Tman NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

Will do! Might buy some flat bands later this month even if the tubes don't break just to try them out.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You'll find with the right flat bands I prefer thera band gold you'll have less draw weight and higher speed than the tube that come on the Barnett .


----------



## Tman NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds good, I see those are the most common flat bands, I'll probably end up with them no matter wat


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

flat bands being better I suppose would depend on what material the tubes and the flats are made of(and of course a little personal preference). In general I think most(if not all) would agree that flats are better than commercial tubes(like the stuff that comes on marksman/daisy.....). If all you have used is commercial tubes you are seriously missing out. Go for it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Very


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very good and IMO the most economical as well.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is a debate that has been going on for a long time. I enjoy them both .... On that slingshot I would rock tubes.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tubes if durability is important. Flats cut to a taper if speed, low draw weight, and smoothness are what you're after.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Make sure that the fork tips are nice and round! -- Tex


----------

